# Removing oxidation on GRP caravan front



## Clasman (Mar 12, 2013)

Our 5 year old touring caravan's front GRP, panel is dull I would say medium oxidation, it spoils the rest of the van, did polish with autoglym super resin and finished with there new hd wax, did put a slight shine, but i am thinking of buying the new mequires da orbital buffer, any advice or information would be greatly appreciated, never used a machine, info on what pads, compounds ,speeds etc, also as caravan front panels have lots of curves would 4 " pads be prefered,,total novice but willing to learn, thanks


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I had the same issues with the families caravan, which is what lead me to DW & the Meguiars DA!

I used the DA, Meguiars Yellow Polishing Pads & their Marine One-Step Compound.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Be careful with GRP as it is very easy to go through the gel coat.
You may well find a 3 or 4" pad easier for more confined areas.
I did our GRP garage doors a while ago. They are south facing and get the worst of the sun.
They were really flat and dull. Megs 205 followed by a good wax and they look better than new.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have had good results with AG SRP on a 3M Yellow Pad and used on a Das6, I did the whole van which is alloy sides and GRP front and rear. Another good product for keeping the caravan cleaner for longer is to use Carpro Reload as the LSP, it even stops tree sap sticking and helps prevent green algai growth.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Guys sorry to drag up an old post, but I am after some advice.

Our 3 year old caravans front panel is looking a tad dull in places. 

If I rub the panel with my finger nail it shines up a little, so I am thinking there is either some contamination or oxidisation.

What would you advise on using to bring it back to life? This will be manual exercise. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

3m fast cut....
That will sort your pikey wagon


----------

